# FreeBSD8.0 - mount_msdosfs



## Slesarev (Feb 22, 2010)

I've upgraded 7.1 into 8.0 and when I call mount - even from root - I get:


```
#mount_msdosfs -L ru_RU.KOI8-R -D CP932 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/flash0
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: Operation not permitted
# sudo mount_msdosfs -L ru_RU.KOI8-R -D CP932 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/flash0
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: Operation not permitted
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

It's possible the stick wasn't detached properly in Windows. Boot to windows, attach the stick and unmount it properly. Then try again in FreeBSD.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 22, 2010)

dmesg could show you what mount_msdosfs doesn't like.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 22, 2010)

@Slesarev

Try that:
`# fsck_msdosfs -y /dev/da0s1`


----------

